# Commerce Twp. land may be sold



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Commerce Twp. land may be sold

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061210/NEWS05/612100617/1001/NEWS

12/10/06 BY KORIE WILKINS FREE PRESS STAFF WRITER [email protected]

On a crisp December morning, Kirt Manecke and his dog Schoike tramped through freshly fallen snow, looking at pine trees and listening to the sounds of stillness.

But Manecke's daily lunchtime walks with the wire-haired fox terrier could be a thing of the past, if the Michigan Department of Natural Resources sells the 564 acres of undeveloped land in Commerce Township.

Kerry Wieber, chairwoman of the land review team for the DNR, said the state's intention is not to sell it to developers.

The land was purchased in 1945 with state fish and game funds, meaning it can only be used for hunting. Wieber said that because Commerce Township doesn't allow hunting, however, the state is in a bind, and that the land is a target for unregulated usage such as paintball games, all-terrain vehicles and illegal dumping. The land is about two miles away from the 3,400-acre Proud Lake State Recreation Area. About one-third of the land is wetlands.

Resident Ellen Smith said that hikers, bikers and dog walkers use the site daily.

"The people of Commerce want it saved," said Smith, a member of Save Our State Land, a group of residents dedicated to preserving the area.

Wieber said that the state has been working with Commerce Township and Oakland County to possibly buy the land, but the township and county don't have the cash.

Next month, Wieber said that the DNR would forward its recommendations for land to keep or sell to the Natural Resources Commission. The board will cast its vote in March.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

DNR plans to consolidate land sparks opposition

The proposed sale of the Proud Lake parcel has sparked considerable opposition in Commerce Township and nearby communities. 
A group called Save Our State Lands was formed to oppose the sale.

http://www.theoaklandpress.com/stories/121006/loc_2006121029.shtml


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Since the land can only be used for hunting, and commerce doesn't allow hunting. The DNR should put it up for sale. I think it would make a nice 500 acre trailer park:evilsmile


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources' appraisal of the land is $14.5 million. That is a sizable amount of money that could buy public access to several areas around the state.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Hamilton Reef said:


> The Michigan Department of Natural Resources' appraisal of the land is $14.5 million. That is a sizable amount of money that could buy public access to several areas around the state.


A double win. We get improved access. They get a trailer park.


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

Can't hunt there. I vote sell. Trailer Park or Land Filler for more Canadian Trash that way they can get there money back:evilsmile


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

See the maps with this article.

Genoa, Commerce townships fighting DNR's land-sale plan

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is selling hundreds of acres of wooded state land along the Huron River watershed that are priced out of reach for two townships that want the property to remain open space.

The sale is part of the DNR's statewide plan to rid its portfolio of undesirable land and use the funds toward buying other property within its recreational boundaries or land deemed to have significant natural features.

http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061212/METRO/612120370/1003


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Editorial update: State has right to seek the best price for its land

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061212/UPDATE/612120434

The hard thing about not owning land is that you can't tell the folks who do own the land what to do with it. It's their land.

In the case at hand, the land is owned in trust for the people of Michigan by the state. Residents of two townships, Commerce in Oakland County and Genoa in Livingston County, want to keep the state-owned land open. But the state wants to sell the parcels in both counties.

Local residents say the land is overpriced and they can't afford it. But it is up to the seller, not the would-be buyer, to price the land. And once the state has determined to sell the land, it's the state's duty to get the best price for the taxpayers.

Of course, when the land is sold, the townships have the right to control its development through the usual zoning and land use regulations that are customary for local government. But if local groups want the land themselves, they'll just have to come up with the money to bid on it. If, as they say, the land is overpriced, it might be more affordable than they think.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Proud Lake land should be kept free of development

12/18/06 EDITORIAL

Residents and officials in Commerce Township are voicing strong opposition to the proposed sale of 564 acres of state land along Wise Road that is part of the Proud Lake State Recreation Area.

http://www.theoaklandpress.com/stories/121806/opi_2006121828.shtml


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Youth hunting on Proud Lake land may not stop sale

http://www.spinalcolumnonline.com/ 

Friday 02/09/07 Josh Jackett

A Michigan Department of Natural Resources (DNR) Land Exchange Review Committee members has said reconsidering its recommendation to dispose of a 564-acre piece of the Proud Lake Recreation is out of its hands, despite recent action taken by the Commerce Township Board of Trustees to sway the committee's stance.

Although the Commerce board voted unanimously on Tuesday, Jan. 9 to adopt a resolution asking the DNR to consider opening up a portion of the recreation area to youth archery hunting, DNR Forest Land Administrator Kerry Wieber said the committee's recommendation to DNR Executive Director Rebecca Humphries is complete.

"We've already done all of our review right now," Wieber said. "Our recommendation to the director at this point in time is still to dispose of property, but it's up to her to make that decision."

Humphries is expected to make a final decision before the Natural Resources Commission's Thursday, March 8 meeting.

The portion of Proud Lake Recreation area the committee recommended to dispose of is located on Wise Road in Commerce, and is not contiguous to the main body of the recreation area.

Several groups, including Commerce Township officials, the Michigan United Conservation Clubs (MUCC), and Save Our State Land  a Commerce-based group  have spoken in favor of preserving the land as it is now, as open space, and to prevent it from being sold to a developer.

Wieber has said the DNR doesn't want the property developed, and that it's not trying to sell the land to a developer.

In December, she said DNR officials would be willing to sit in on any discussions with parties interested in keeping the land in its current state by securing funding for the site, such as through partnerships between the community, land conservancies, and other parks and recreation organizations.

While she stressed the decision is now in Humphries' hands, she said the Commerce board's action likely isn't enough to prevent approval of the Land Exchange Review Committee's recommendation.

"What they've proposed is very limited in scope, in terms of what hunting would be allowed," she said. "Just opening it to hunting doesn't bring the site back into compliance for the funds that were used to purchase the site. There are several other things that would also have to change, including the illegal ORV (off-road vehicle) use and the paintball use that goes on (at the site)."

DNR officials have said the Proud Lake land recommended for sale has been among the state properties with the most frequent violations, as there have been complaints about unauthorized ORV and paintball activity on the land.

The department, according to officials, is also encumbered by several legal restrictions on how it can proceed with the Proud Lake property. Because fish and game funds were used to buy a portion of the Proud Lake land, the entire 564 acres must be used for hunting and fishing, or the DNR risks losing approximately $7 million in annual federal funding.

If Humphries approves the current recommendation to dispose of the Proud Lake property, the DNR must sell the property for its appraised value, which is based on its highest-valued use  in this case, residential land use  regardless of its zoning.

Commerce officials approved rezoning the site for parks and recreation use last year.

The Land Exchange Review Committee's recommendation came as part of the DNR's land consolidation strategy process, which includes a review of state-owned parcels that fall outside DNR project boundary lines for state parks and recreation areas, state forests, state game and wildlife areas, and other DNR facilities.

DNR land holdings in all counties throughout the state are going through the same review process as part of the DNR's land consolidation strategy process.

In Oakland County, 328 parcels totaling 1,854.34 acres are being reviewed. Of those, the DNR is recommending to retain state ownership of 196 parcels totaling 1,174.45 acres. The department's preliminary proposal calls for offering 43 parcels totaling 67.50 acres to an alternative conservation organization or local unit of government to manage. Another 89 parcels totaling 612.39 acres have been identified by the DNR as land to dispose.

The effort to review property for the land consolidation strategy has been ongoing for more than two years, and started with the DNR seeking partnerships with communities and other parks or conservation entities to maintain current state land.

At this point in the process, every seven months, the DNR is reviewing its land holdings in 10 counties to determine which parcels should be disposed of and which should be retained.

Once the reviews are completed by DNR field staff, the parcels are classified one of three ways: for retention under state ownership and DNR management, transfer to another unit of government or an alternative conservation organization, or disposal because the parcel has limited natural resource, recreational or cultural value.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
March 9, 2007

CONTACT: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

DNR Reaches Tentative Agreement with Commerce Township to Keep Former Nike Missile Site in Public Ownership

The Department of Natural Resources has a tentative agreement with Commerce Township in Oakland County to keep 564 acres known as a former Nike Missile launch site in public ownership. The property had been reviewed under the DNRs land consolidation process and was identified as state-owned property to dispose of because of unique circumstances that prevent the DNR from providing hunting and other recreational opportunities, which was the original intent in managing the property.

We are pleased to have a tentative lease-to-own agreement with Commerce Township that will keep this very large, undeveloped piece of property in public ownership, said Mindy Koch, DNR deputy director for resource management. The DNR very much wanted to keep this property undeveloped so that proper recreational facilities related to hunting and fishing could be developed by local units of government.

The tentative agreement, which will meet funding criteria based on how the property was originally purchased in 1945, includes multiple use of the property as an outdoor recreation site. The tentative agreement includes a proposed competitive archery range, creation of access to fishing for learn to fish activities, instructional programs for youths and adults on wildlife conservation and wildlife habitat education areas. The township would lease the property from the state for a period of 25 years, with a down payment of $1 million. Under the agreement, Commerce Township could purchase the property at the end of the lease agreement. The value of the property would be based on an appraisal with recreation use restrictions.

The site was first purchased by the state in 1945 with a mix of state game and fish funds and General Funds. It was acquired at the time to provide hunting opportunities in a part of southeast Michigan that was largely undeveloped. In 1949, the U.S. Department of Defense took over the site to establish a Nike Missile launch site as a part of Detroits air defense system. Three underground missile launch silos and support buildings were constructed. The site remained an active Department of Defense site until 1974.

The buildings on the property were used by the Michigan Conservation Corps program from 1984 to 1990. The most recent use of the buildings was by Oakland County, which leased the buildings for a boot camp and at-risk boys shelter. As of January, none of the buildings were being leased or were in use.

By making an agreement with Commerce Township, the DNR will meet its land consolidation goal of offering the property to a local unit of government to manage and maintain.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

It's nice to see this land saved from development, but how the heck are they going to allow fishing on a piece of land with little or no water access? From what I've seen of the land there are a few small swamp areas, but that's about it. What happened to the youth hunting proposal????:rant:


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

DNR will lease part of Proud Lake Rec. Area

SAGINAW - The Michigan Department of Natural Resources agreed on Thursday, in principle, to lease the former Nike missile base site to Commerce Township with an option to buy.

http://www.theoaklandpress.com/stories/030907/loc_2007030929.shtml


----------



## unclecrash (Mar 3, 2007)

Ha its kind of funny years ago the people in commerce by the property cryed to have the radio control airplane club removed I think they called it the UFO club.So they booted them out. Now there crying again they dont want it to be sold. I think the radio control club would still be using the land.And the they probably wouldnt of thought on selling it if they were still there. I still to this day use it for flying electrics planes and gliders.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

No more Canadian trash--debbie fixed that-at least that is what she told us.. Dont tell me it is not true. 

As I type this I believe I have heard her name onel once since the election. I dont watch a lot of TV news esp Curoic (sp) who is not allowed in my home.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Zofchak said:


> It's nice to see this land saved from development, but how the heck are they going to allow fishing on a piece of land with little or no water access? From what I've seen of the land there are a few small swamp areas, but that's about it. What happened to the youth hunting proposal????:rant:


I live across the street from this property. I highly doubt this will ever be open to hunting again. All Commerce township land is closed to hunting. As far a fishing there is a small lake out there that gets choked with weeds so there is not much opportunity there. The past few weeks I have noticed the county police patrolling this area for ORV usage on a regular basis. I know from experience that the DNR ( or at least Proud Lake) has pretty much given up on this property. I have had them out there over poaching and littering complaints a few times with no results. Heck I even showed them a boat with MC numbers, abandonded vehicles, striped snowmobiles, permanent tree stands and numerous stolen newspaper boxes. These are now used in the paintball war zone they have out there. I have pics that i'll try to find and post. The biggest problem is that the state would not block the 2 track that goes behind the baseball diamond on commerce road because of a fire safety issue as I was told. I've asked them why they can't put a gate up, all the other state land in the area is not accessable like this. You would not believe the amount of trash that is dumped out there. It just makes me sick to my stomach when I take walks out there. I'll be one of the first people in line if we could get some dumpsters out there and start reclaiming this land. Sorry for the long rant but I have watched this land deteriorate over the past 30 years.

Steve


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I'd be interested in helping with a clean up of the area as well. Maybe we could organize something through this site? I'll stop by the Proud Lake office this week and see if they would allow a volunteer clean up to take place. If so I'll contact Steve (The site's owner not you  ) and make sure it would be ok to organize through this forum.


----------

